
Vdio: Rdio Puts Its Social Muscle Behind Movies and TV - Lightning
http://gizmodo.com/5993476
======
bootslebaron
It's too bad there isn't a subscription option. I'd like to see more
competition in that space.

I'd also love to see the ability to download locally and watch offline like
you can do with Rdio.

------
ehm_may
link to actual rdio blog post because I hate gizmodo

<http://blog.rdio.com/us/2013/04/introducing-vdio.html>

